# Horse Stories



## Lukikus2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Anything from the best to the worst.

I love them.

Let's hesr them!

I'll start.

I about got two quarter horse's stuck in a wet slough off the Elk River one morning. Luckily when we got off them they were able to get out without pulling any tendons. Got them washed off right in time. 

I was sweating bullets though.


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 7, 2014)

When I was 14 we got a pair of horses, one was a quarter one was an Arabian mix. When we picked them up we rode them and took them thinking they were broke, turns out they were so eat up with worms that they were took weak to throw you. Anyway we got them healthy and discovered the Arabian wasn't broke at all, he was wild as heck. So I started going through steps to break him, working in the round pen and had made it to the saddle phase and put a weighted dummy on him which he didn't like. 
You know those moments when you say screw it this is happening well I had one of those and just jumped on his back I quickly realized I was missing an important thing, the bridle, only had the lead rope on the halter. So he bucked and run into the pen and low and behold the gate on the pen come open. Now he is wide open running/bucking across the field. He run straight towards the corner and I knew we were going through the fence, we'll  one of us went through the fence, he stopped and went the other way. Got a nice scar across my knee from the barb wire in between the middle and bottom planks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 8, 2014)

mikeys250 said:


> When I was 14 we got a pair of horses, one was a quarter one was an Arabian mix. When we picked them up we rode them and took them thinking they were broke, turns out they were so eat up with worms that they were took weak to throw you. Anyway we got them healthy and discovered the Arabian wasn't broke at all, he was wild as heck. So I started going through steps to break him, working in the round pen and had made it to the saddle phase and put a weighted dummy on him which he didn't like.
> You know those moments when you say screw it this is happening well I had one of those and just jumped on his back I quickly realized I was missing an important thing, the bridle, only had the lead rope on the halter. So he bucked and run into the pen and low and behold the gate on the pen come open. Now he is wide open running/bucking across the field. He run straight towards the corner and I knew we were going through the fence, we'll  one of us went through the fence, he stopped and went the other way. Got a nice scar across my knee from the barb wire in between the middle and bottom planks.





First I ever rode was a shetland and it knew I didn't know what I was doing. It took a hard right and I took a hard left.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 9, 2014)

I watched a large appaloosa mare pony harass a Percheron gelding to the point that the Percheron bit the pony by the back of the neck, then picked her up and threw her over a 4ft fence into the next pasture!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 10, 2014)

Lukikus2 said:


> First I ever rode was a shetland and it knew I didn't know what I was doing. It took a hard right and I took a hard left.



my bro and I grew up with a welch pony that did the same thing! He was barn sour and we'd work so hard to get him a hundred yards from the house. But when we did we'd let him go and he'd run back to the house!! When he got there he'd turn one way...we'd keep goin straight!!
We were kids and thought it was awesome every time! Now I'm 37 and I wake up and say...."ugh, why does my shoulder hurt!"


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 10, 2014)

I can recall lots of good memories over the years. For some reason a bad one stands out the most. My wife and I saddled up two of our mare for a afternoon ride. I was sitting in my saddle waiting for her to mount up. She mounted and before her right leg made it in her stirrup her horse stood straight up on her back legs. I can still see it now that horse flipping back over with Dianne still in the saddle! Her not having both feet in the stirrups must have saved her cause that mare rolled off her. My wife spent 4 days in hospital with concussion. I think the lord was looking after her and she didn't get chest crushed from a 1100lb quarter horse flipping over on you. I didn't keep that mare long after that.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> I watched a large appaloosa mare pony harass a Percheron gelding to the point that the Percheron bit the pony by the back of the neck, then picked her up and threw her over a 4ft fence into the next pasture!



I never have liked Aps but I bet that was a sight to see. I was riding behind a cowboy in Eastern Tenn. on the backside of the ranch and his Ap just decided to ditch him over her head in a split second. He went down hard and she just stood there looking at him.

Another time I had a quarter being boarded while I cared for knee that she cut up in barb wire real bad. She was with foal and I had her stabled up. There was a Ap mare at the same facility and when I opened my mare's stall and turned around to pick up the water hose to wash her knee out the Ap ran in the stall with her and started kicking the daylights out of her. How I got them seperated without getting killed, I still ponder. At least dhe didn't hurt the foal. Did I mention I don't like Aps?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2014)

sea trout said:


> my bro and I grew up with a welch pony that did the same thing! He was barn sour and we'd work so hard to get him a hundred yards from the house. But when we did we'd let him go and he'd run back to the house!! When he got there he'd turn one way...we'd keep goin straight!!
> We were kids and thought it was awesome every time! Now I'm 37 and I wake up and say...."ugh, why does my shoulder hurt!"





I knew some trail horses that would do that. I'm with you on the aches. I should have bought stock in ibuprofen. We thought it was fun to put flank straps and riding ropes on cows and young bulls and get slammed into the corral and sides of the barn.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2014)

deermaster13 said:


> I can recall lots of good memories over the years. For some reason a bad one stands out the most. My wife and I saddled up two of our mare for a afternoon ride. I was sitting in my saddle waiting for her to mount up. She mounted and before her right leg made it in her stirrup her horse stood straight up on her back legs. I can still see it now that horse flipping back over with Dianne still in the saddle! Her not having both feet in the stirrups must have saved her cause that mare rolled off her. My wife spent 4 days in hospital with concussion. I think the lord was looking after her and she didn't get chest crushed from a 1100lb quarter horse flipping over on you. I didn't keep that mare long after that.



Lucky lady for sure. Yes sir, the good Lord was on her side. A cowboy I knew spent six months in traction for that same deal.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 13, 2014)

When I was 6 I brought my shetland into the house while my dad was in the shower and I led him all the way into the bathroom and the darn horse tried to get in the shower with my dad. LOLOLOL


----------



## rospaw (Jan 13, 2014)

Back in high school started seeing a girl that liked horses. Well my buddy liked her best friend and they came up with a double date. They decided that we would go ride horse at a rent a horse place. I'm a steering wheel gas pedal kinda guy that has only been around horses very little. Had been bit hard by a pony which gave me a dislike them. We get there and the place is a dump but he made a good deal for the four of us. They bring out three horses and get the girls and my buddy set up. The guy says " your a pretty big old boy I got just the horse for you" he brings out this GIANT of a horse. This thing should be pulling a Budweiser wagon !!! I don't want to look like a chicken with girl I'm seeing so I just say "wow what a beautiful HORSE" as I swallow a LUMP in my throat. Then he goes on about we don't use him much, he takes little time to use to. Yeah I'm having fun now! He brings out a stool for me to try to get on this BEAST. He's not to fond of a stool being put next to him so 5 min later I'm all aboard. Man that was a pain just getting on. Now the guy starts with the "you have to make him do what you want" " be firm but not to firm" " he will follow the other horse" . Both the girls were good riders and liked riding fast....... You know where this is going......... YEAH my garaffi likes to follow AT ANY SPEED but sometimes he likes to be the leader. Here I go WIDE OPEN aross this field that has to be miles long (well maybe a few hundred yards) . Now I have left the rest of my friends and the end of the field is near. We get to the end and he goes left and I go right. Felt like I fell off the roof two story house. I hurt from my pinky toe all the way to my head. Cuts, bruises and pain. I now have to hobble back across three counties ( well it felt like three) to my truck. Never saw the GIANT horse again or my friends until they got in my truck. This was also the worst date I have ever been on ! Never will I ride one of those things again. NOPE! 
Few years later I married my now ex wife ( different girl) and bought a few horses that she showed but still have never ridden one since that beer horse!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Back in high school started seeing a girl that liked horses. Well my buddy liked her best friend and they came up with a double date. They decided that we would go ride horse at a rent a horse place. I'm a steering wheel gas pedal kinda guy that has only been around horses very little. Had been bit hard by a pony which gave me a dislike them. We get there and the place is a dump but he made a good deal for the four of us. They bring out three horses and get the girls and my buddy set up. The guy says " your a pretty big old boy I got just the horse for you" he brings out this GIANT of a horse. This thing should be pulling a Budweiser wagon !!! I don't want to look like a chicken with girl I'm seeing so I just say "wow what a beautiful HORSE" as I swallow a LUMP in my throat. Then he goes on about we don't use him much, he takes little time to use to. Yeah I'm having fun now! He brings out a stool for me to try to get on this BEAST. He's not to fond of a stool being put next to him so 5 min later I'm all aboard. Man that was a pain just getting on. Now the guy starts with the "you have to make him do what you want" " be firm but not to firm" " he will follow the other horse" . Both the girls were good riders and liked riding fast....... You know where this is going......... YEAH my garaffi likes to follow AT ANY SPEED but sometimes he likes to be the leader. Here I go WIDE bass OPEN aross this field that has to be miles long (well maybe a few hundred yards) . Now I have left the rest of my friends and the end of the field is near. We get to the end and he goes left and I go right. Felt like I fell off the roof two story house. I hurt from my pinky toe all the way to my head. Cuts, bruises and pain. I now have to hobble back across three counties ( well it felt like three) to my truck. Never saw the GIANT horse again or my friends until they got in my truck. This was also the worst date I have ever been on ! Never will I ride one of those things again. NOPE!
> Few years later I married my now ex wife ( different girl) and bought a few horses that she showed but still have never ridden one since that beer horse!



 that is funny!!!

We went on a big ride one day, yeeeeaaars back. And my friends came. well I brought a horse for everybody but one friend and I told him come anyway they'll have somthin for you to ride there.

Well, it ended up being such a big turnout that the only thing left to ride for my friend danny was this draft mule!! Holy smokes this guy had ears like a bench car seat, he must have been close to 2 thousand pounds!
His back was as wide as a sheet of ply wood!
They get the saddle cinched somehow and Danny gets up there and his legs go straight out from his but to his knees!
Well the wagon mule does very well on the trail ride. He just walks along with everyone else.
Then we get to this big bottom field and everyone takes off runnin!! Then everyone is runnin in the field in a graceful canter and I turn around and this 2 thousand pound wagon mule is right with us! But he's trotting!!! He's trotting as fast as we're cantering!!
Danny's getting the whoopin of his life! He's cussin and yelling and booze is fizzin and splashin everywhere!!
Holy smokes that was funny!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> When I was 6 I brought my shetland into the house while my dad was in the shower and I led him all the way into the bathroom and the darn horse tried to get in the shower with my dad. LOLOLOL





They are like puppy dogs until they get to running and it's hang on after that. 

Maude and Claude were my first intro and they were wagon trained. One pulled left and one pulled right. Hooked up or not.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Feb 2, 2014)

I grew up liking horses and as an adult have owned several but we were riding back in rock creek wma and some boys in the group found baby squirrels and decided to hop off and give chase. someone asked we need to hold those horses and he replied they won't run off..... 2 hours later and six miles down the rode we got them hemmed up in a thicket.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 4, 2014)

Lukikus2 said:


> They are like puppy dogs until they get to running and it's hang on after that.
> 
> *Maude and Claude *were my first intro and they were wagon trained. One pulled left and one pulled right. Hooked up or not.



Should have named them Gee and Haw!


----------



## Timberman (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not a big horse guy but when I lived in the country I owned a couple. One afternoon my wife and I were having a nice ride and were several miles from the house. She had stopped to adjust the cinch or something on her saddle. We were on the edge of a standing cornfield in midwinter. As I passed the time I glanced to my right and there was an ear of corn on a stalk within reaching distance. I reached and grabbed the ear with the expectation that it would break free of the stalk. Well it didn't and I pulled up the whole dried cornstalk. The instant that dried crackling stalk hit the side of my horse she lit up. I made it about two jumps then was on my back in the corn. My wife's horse took off too so there we were. After a long trudge back home we met the horses standing at the barn.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 4, 2014)

rospaw said:


> Back in high school started seeing a girl that liked horses. Well my buddy liked her best friend and they came up with a double date. They decided that we would go ride horse at a rent a horse place. I'm a steering wheel gas pedal kinda guy that has only been around horses very little. Had been bit hard by a pony which gave me a dislike them. We get there and the place is a dump but he made a good deal for the four of us. They bring out three horses and get the girls and my buddy set up. The guy says " your a pretty big old boy I got just the horse for you" he brings out this GIANT of a horse. This thing should be pulling a Budweiser wagon !!! I don't want to look like a chicken with girl I'm seeing so I just say "wow what a beautiful HORSE" as I swallow a LUMP in my throat. Then he goes on about we don't use him much, he takes little time to use to. Yeah I'm having fun now! He brings out a stool for me to try to get on this BEAST. He's not to fond of a stool being put next to him so 5 min later I'm all aboard. Man that was a pain just getting on. Now the guy starts with the "you have to make him do what you want" " be firm but not to firm" " he will follow the other horse" . Both the girls were good riders and liked riding fast....... You know where this is going......... YEAH my garaffi likes to follow AT ANY SPEED but sometimes he likes to be the leader. Here I go WIDE bass OPEN aross this field that has to be miles long (well maybe a few hundred yards) . Now I have left the rest of my friends and the end of the field is near. We get to the end and he goes left and I go right. Felt like I fell off the roof two story house. I hurt from my pinky toe all the way to my head. Cuts, bruises and pain. I now have to hobble back across three counties ( well it felt like three) to my truck. *Never saw the GIANT horse again or my friends until they got in my truck.* This was also the worst date I have ever been on ! Never will I ride one of those things again. NOPE!
> Few years later I married my now ex wife ( different girl) and bought a few horses that she showed but still have never ridden one since that beer horse!


You let the giant horse get in your truck


----------



## brownhounds (Feb 7, 2014)

I used to have an arabian that would nip at my knee while I was riding her.  My dad told me to kick her in the mouth next time she did it.  Well, Dad was wrong and right.  I kicked her hard with the toe of my boot, and she slung me into a creek bank; I rode her several times after that and she never did it again.  I have been thrown off of many horses, until I finally got a bombproof quarter horse.  I could ride her anywhere.  But, I had to sell her because like all horses, she did not hear the grass say "uncle."  Bottomless PIT!


----------



## SkintRider (Feb 13, 2014)

Only and last horse I attempted to ride was back in 1972. Been married about a year and we were visiting my brother and his wife and families for a weekend. He has a mare and yearling and a stallion.
I asked about my bride and me going for a ride. We/he got the mare and stud saddled and he told us that they hadn't been rode in the last 6 or 8 months. He also warned us that they really didn't like to leave the lot and would have to push them sort of hard to get them down the road and that when we turned around, they would try to run home. He was right on all counts. When I turned the stud towards home, he started to run. Seems that I thought my being 6'1 and bout 240, I was in control. WRONG. He ran about 200 yards with me trying to get him to stop. I stood up in the stirrups and pulled back on the reins with all my strength and weight. He stopped immediately but I didn't. I went over his head and then I stopped, flat on my back holding on to the reins with him looking at me. Could have sworn he was grinning. Got back on and we walked back to the lot. Not done with me yet, he proceeded to go under a cedar tree trying to rub me off. It happened that the cinch had either loosened or we did not get it tight enough to start with and the saddle slid sideways. When I got off, he walked back into the lot. My bride had very little trouble with the mare but she had a little riding experience.
When all got settled down, I noticed my but was stinging and where my cheeks rubbed was 2 quarter sized blisters, busted open and bleeding. LAST horseback ride for me!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 21, 2014)

LOL SkintRider. Good forum name. 

Back when I was working on the farm I never had a steed that I could call my own, just got the pick out of the corral and whatever temperment came with it. We had a quarter horse mare that was papered and she was getting old and probably was getting to the age where she could only foal once more. So my boss man, like a second Dad to me, hooked to get artificially insiminated and with none other than Two-eyed Jack, a champion cutting horse.
Well time goes by and she drops a beautiful grey colt. The boss asks me what we should name him and I said why are you asking me. He said because he's yours now. I about jumped out of my boots. Then he said follow me to the tack room. We flipped on the light and there sat a brand new Billy Cook roper saddle, bridle, reins, the whole bit (pun). At that point My eyes watered up and I gave him a big ol hug.
For the next year I worked with Dinkus (what I named him) almost everyday. We had him geilded as we already had a stud on the farm. I had him use to a bit, reins and saddle and would lay over on his back to get him use to my weight for short periods of time.
Then came the day the boss asked if I thought I could ride him for the first time. I said your durn tootin' I can and I don't need no help. (Normally breaking one, one guy would ride the green horse and another would ride a good horse with a lead line attached to the green one in case things got dicey) He said go right ahead. I said watch this and threw a blanket on his back and jumped on. Ol Dinkus looked around at me like "What's up with that?" I said come on Dink and we took off. We were gone three hours and about had the concerned posse out looking for us. 

Well me and ol Dinkus had quite alot of time together walking fences and moving cattle from pasture to pasture and the bond just got stronger. This was in the southern part of west central Tennessee and the terrain was just breathtaking. I would ride him on weekends off the property for miles as no one really minded in that area, everyone knew everyone. Dinkus was definitely a different horse, my horse. I would take fencing pliers and when we would come to a fence I would rest the reins over the saddle horn, dismount and undo the first few strands of barb wire while he stood and watched. I would pull the strands down far enough to where he could cross, tell him to come on, and he would step through and stand there until I mended the fence back.
Only one time did I ever get knocked off of him and that's when a rabbit startled him and he put me under a limb. That part of Tenn. is real rocky and it knocked the wind out of me good. Next thing I knew was Dinkus was nudging my face with his nose to get me up.

That's been 30 something years ago and Dinkus isn't around anymore but I can say with great pleasure he was one of my best friends. RIP ol friend.


----------

